# How do you get to jetty in Garden City?



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

Since the north jetty is at the end of garden city beyond the garden city, how can you get there?

Chris


----------



## gasmanbucs (Mar 6, 2006)

*north jetty*

you drive down that road (i forget the name) that the gc pier is on..you will come to the entrance of a gated community..park along the street there outside the guard shack, just to your left there will be a beach access board walk go to that turn right and walk till you hit the jetty


gasman


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

I WOULDN'T park along street!!!!!!!
drive back from guard shack to first st. on left dolphin parking area
walk back to guard shack, beach walk on there. About 3/4 mi walk to jetty


----------



## coastalfisher (Nov 8, 2010)

I love goin to those jetties, that's where Im goin on Sunday. Also when you're there, watch out where you put your gear while your fishing cause high tide will attack it...trust me. And dont forget to hit up Sam's Corner's hot dogs afterward!


----------



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

*Thanks to all.*

I wondered what happened when you get to the guard shack. Now I know, you walk. Thanks again.

Chris


----------



## mingator (Nov 19, 2010)

*?garden city jetties ?fish being caught*

Took a drive yesterday and a long walk found the jetties . Ist time there for me and ist jetty. Must say the whole day and area there is beautiful. My question is what fish can i expect to catch there now? and what would you recomend for rigs and bait for a ennsylvania translant fisherman ? also when is best time to fish low or high tide and can u still fish there at high tide ? again new to area and learning about tides :fishing:


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

when I was a kid, there used to be wooden jetties before the guard shack. It was like your own little personal pier, complete with PVC rod holders. I even caught bait right there in the surf off of the jetty.

The rock jetties don't even come close to the same experience but you should still be able to catch blues there in the late fall


----------



## smoldrn (Sep 10, 2006)

coastalfisher said:


> I love goin to those jetties, that's where Im goin on Sunday. Also when you're there, watch out where you put your gear while your fishing cause high tide will attack it...trust me. And dont forget to hit up Sam's Corner's hot dogs afterward!


Sam's Corner hot dogs? Only if I was drunk.


----------

